# Solved: Assassin's Creed Won't start.



## PleaseKillMe (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello people, I recently bought Assassin's Creed 1, and i'm going through some problems to run it.
I know that the words laptop-gaming dont come together. Well I use a HP Mini compaq 110 netbook
with a mobile intel 945 express chipset family graphics card, and in device manager in the proccesor tab it shows two Intel Atom CPU n270 @ 1.60GHz proccesors. Also when I play games I use a larger screen , connecting the wire which i think is called vga or smt. Anyway when i try to run the game the usual error appears that The program stopped working. I use the detection app and thats what it says.

Your system is not compliant with the minimum requirements to play the game. You should look at the details to know which requirements are not satisfied and upgrade it.

Requirements: ( Minimum )

OS : Windows Vista Pro (Build 7600) 
CPU's Frequency : Intel Atom CPU n270 @ 1.60GHz (1 CPU , 1596 MHz)
Memory : 1015
DirectX Installed : yes 
DirectX Version : 10.0
Video Card : mobile intel 945 express chipset family
Video Memory (MB) : 251
Shader Model : 2
Sound Card Installed : Yes

And what i need is (minimum) 


OS : Works with everything
CPU's Frequency : Minimum : 1.9 GHz
Memory : 2056 MB minimum
DirectX Installed : Required
DirectX Version : I have 10.0
Video Card : ATI RADEON x1600*/1650*-1950/HD 2000/3000 series or Geforce 6800 7/8/9 series.
Video Memory (MB) : minimum 256
Shader Model : 3 ( i think )
Sound Card Installed : Required

So I can handle the OS, The DirectX, And the sound card. Lets take everything from the start.
I imagine i cannot change the CPU frequency by updating programs or something. 
Whats with the memory? what memory does it mean? i have 118 GB left in my hard drive i dont get it.
Video card, i guess i have to change it .
Video memory, i have 251 mb left it needs 256, how do i clear space in it?
shader model: i dont think this can be changed by being updated or something, so new things to buy.

Conclusion, Can i do ANYTHING to be able to play Assassin's Creed in my netbook without changing anything? And if not which things should i change and into what? Cheers!


----------



## Hritik (Jul 28, 2011)

Have you tried to install the patches of it
if not so try to download and then install them 
you can get them from here

http://www.gamefront.com/files/Assassins+Creed+v102+Patch/;10210507;/fileinfo.html


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Before you buy any games go here and check

www.canyourunit.com


----------



## PleaseKillMe (Jul 17, 2011)

&#921; checked in many websites if i can run the game and in most of them i am supposed to be able to. Though with laggy graphics


----------



## Hritik (Jul 28, 2011)

Have you tried to update your game


----------



## PleaseKillMe (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't see how a patch would help me but I will try.


----------



## Hritik (Jul 28, 2011)

Hritik said:


> Have you tried to install the patches of it
> if not so try to download and then install them
> you can get them from here
> 
> http://www.gamefront.com/files/Assassins+Creed+v102+Patch/;10210507;/fileinfo.html


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

> Video card, i guess i have to change it .


You *can't* change the video card in a netboook. 
It's built into the motherboard.



> Can i do ANYTHING to be able to play Assassin's Creed


No.

p.s.
Blackmirror nailed it....CanYouRunIt before buying a game.
Or look for a playable demo.


----------



## Stamp101 (Aug 1, 2011)

I use a HP Mini compaq 110 netbook
with a mobile intel 945 express chipset family graphics card

The graphics card is the issue. I just recently had to build a pc because I know my current won't be able to run SWTOR when it comes out. My laptop has intel graphics too, and intel graphics simply will not work.
It may or may not be possible to replace the graphics card in your laptop, in most cases it's built into the motherboard and in others the motherboard simply can't support high end graphics anyway. Best bet it to build a desktop. Desktops are very inexpensive compaired to laptops and way more powerful, you get about 10 times more bang for your buck.
(ie link below)
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/build-a-pc-overclock-athlon-ii-x3,2811.html

I recommend ordering parts from newegg as they offer discounts for buying multiple parts at once.
(link)
http://www.newegg.com/

Then you can either lookup how to put it together or get a techie friend to do it for you. 
(Or pay someone to but it's really not that difficult to put together once you see it i promise.)

Cheap and affordable yet very effective.


----------



## PleaseKillMe (Jul 17, 2011)

Indeed, I will try it out! Thanks Stamp!


----------



## ClickHappy (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi!
It seems like you don't meet some of the required specs in order for the game to start!
By memory, they mean *RAM*, or *Random Access Memory*. *RAM* is a totally different thing than *Disk Space*. You may have *200GB* of *disk space* for storage, but only *1GB* of *RAM*!
*RAM* can be found in your computer and in most modern computers exist in *2GB*, *4GB*, or *8GB*. 
*RAM* is sometimes termed "*short term memory*". For intensive games, you need a lot of it, say *2GB* to *4GB* (tops).
So, *RAM* is different than *disk space*. *Disk space* is used for storage or files like movies that you see in game or audio in the game, but *RAM* is needed to play it all together.
So you must buy some *RAM* and install it in your computer yourself, or have a computer technician do it for you. Be aware that RAM is an actual thing you can touch, so you must open your computer and put it in there! But make sure you wear anti static and you know what you're doing or you can harm your computer's parts.
For the video, you have to get a new *video card*, one that supports at least *shader model 2.0*
Basically, you can't do anything but get new hardware. So in that case, you may have to buy a new computer, because Assassins Creed is one of the more, Graphic intensive games.


----------



## PleaseKillMe (Jul 17, 2011)

Well, lately i've been searching for a new computer anyway  , since my CPU has like 1.8 GHz , and 1gb of RAM, plus i don't even have a graphics card! the one i have is on the motherboard, with like 56 or 54 mb, lol. So i will make a new post about this new computer since i dont kow if the graphics card i want to buy for it is compatible with it, If you have the time check it out!


----------

